# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Productos Agroindustriales  !!!! REMATE CAMU CAMU DE PRIMERA !!!!!

## PACHANOSTRA1

*BUENOS DIAS SEÑORES* 
SOMOS LA EMPRESA PACHA NOSTRA, EL DÃA DE HOY LES TRAEMOS *CAMU CAMU FRESCO DE PRIMERA*, A S/. 5,00 X KG INC IGV Y FLETE EN LA CIUDAD DE LIMA, EL VOLUMEN QUE PUEDAN DESEAR. 
DIRECTAMENTE DE LA CIUDAD DE PUCALLPA.
DE PRODUCCION 100% NATURAL. 
SIN CERTIFICACION ORGÃNICA. 
TAMBIEN, CONTAMOS CON *AGUAYMANTO*, DE PRODUCCION NATURAL A S/. 3.50 X KG, PRECIO INCLUYE IGV Y FLETE HASTA LA CIUDAD DE LIMA, ESTE PRECIO ES PARA COSECHA AL BARRER.
SI SE DESEA UN PRODUCTO SOLO DE *CATEGORIA A* EL PRECIO ES DE S/. 5.50 X KG PRECIO INCLUYE IGV Y FLETE HASTA LA CIUDAD DE LIMA, EN PRESENTACIONES DE CAJAS DE 10 KG C/U.    *NUESTRAS CONDICIONES DE PAGO SON*:  
60% ADELANTO CON LETRA DE CAMBIO POR EL MONTO ADELANTADO
Y 40% A LA ENTREGA DEL PRODUCTO EN LA CIUDAD DE LIMA. 
ADEMAS TENEMOS:  *HARINA DE PLÃTANO* 1 TONELADA EN STOCK  PRECIO POR KG DE S/. 7.50 INC IGV. *HARINA DE YUCA* 1 TONELADA EN STOCK PRECIO POR KG DE S/. 7.80 INC IGV.  
SI SE DESEARA MAYOR VOLUMEN, EL PRECIO SE RE NEGOCIA Y EL TIEMPO DE ENTREGA VARIA. 
LAS CONDICIONES DE PAGO SON LAS MISMA QUE AL INICIO.  *PEDIDOS: ventapacha1@gmail.com
CELULAR: 926308620*Temas similares: HARINA DE FRUTAS: CAMU CAMU, LUCUMA, PLATANO, ETC - PRODUCTOS Y SERVICIOS AGROINDUSTRIALES Artículo: ¿Conoces el camu camu? La súper fruta amazónica cargada de vitamina C Artículo: Selva Exportadora puede impulsar producción de paiche y camu camu HARINA DE CAMU CAMU / CAMU CAMU POWDER PULPA DE CAMU CAMU CONGELADA / FROZEN CAMU CAMU PULP

----------


## limp21

la harina de camu camu ? el kilo

----------


## Jovanna

Remato harina de camu camu a 3.5 puesto donde lo requiera,dejar número de contacto. Vendemos harina de moringa,de aguaymanto etc

----------

